# Texas Offroad Ranch



## sawgrass (Jun 8, 2009)

Come check out the new Texas Offroad Ranch in Huntsville Tx , just a short drive north of Houston. The park is new and we a building new trails daily. With a full fleet of equipment we are open to any suggestion or ideas you wheelers might have.See us on Facebook or call for directions call 936-661-0634 Thanks.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Post up some pics. How big is the place? Running water? Electricity? Place to wash out clogged radiators? Water to cool off in during the summer? I dont find anything on Facebook


----------



## 4Rodsfishing (Oct 27, 2009)

I was able to find them on face book. Here is one of the pictures form their site.


----------



## 4Rodsfishing (Oct 27, 2009)

Found this info.
Texas Off Road Ranch
721 Fm 1696 w Huntsville Tx 
 directly across from Roberts road .
 Call 936-661-0634 
 open 4 on fri till 6 on sun
-additional passengers 18 and over $10 
 under 18 $5 (parents must sign waiver)
primitive camping included

 limited electric and water sites available​







atv,utv,motorcycle-$20 includes driver and1 rider
trucks,jeeps,buggies -$30 includes driver and 1 rider


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Cool, thank you. Post their Facebook link if you can


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

2nd new park in 2 days


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

New parks opening daily lol. Guess I better get RZR soon :biggrin:


----------



## 4Rodsfishing (Oct 27, 2009)

HotRod were is the Facebook link to Texas offroad ranch.
http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/pages/Texas-Off-Road-Ranch/148598048613426?fref=ts


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Got it, thanks


----------

